# Making Plow attachment for JCB 212s



## Jersey Push (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone have pictures or input of plows attached to loaders or backhoes? 

I'm in the process of making a 9' Fisher attachment for my fathers JCB 212S backhoe. The machine has a wheel loader style coupler and i have a spare set of forks. 

Any input will help!


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Well it would be better to buy a quick coupler and sell Your forks. Good set of forks is worth more than a quick coupler. I suppose you could just narrow the forks to the a/frame width and weld it on. 

I reccomend shortening the a frame as much as possible while still retaining full range. But if there is room to shorten the a frame, it helps. You are swinging a good amount of weight in front where it is balanced.


----------

